# Wismec indestructible rda



## Seemo.wm (17/11/17)

Dear fellow forumites.

I have just recieved the above mentioned rda ad a gift.
I'd love to know thoughts on it, good builds to throw in it and the best way to run it. 
Would be really appreciated.

Regards from 
Waseem


----------

